# variador de velocidad y PLC



## ELCHAVO (Abr 7, 2008)

Muchachos tengo una duda y es que tengo un variador de frecuencia para motores.

este variador tiene un potenciomentro para variar la velocidad.

necesito variar la velocidad con un PLC, como le hago ? es decir como interconecto de manera elegante el PLC y el variador para colocar diferentes velocidades segun lo quiera el PLC ?

Agradezco su urgente ayuda


----------



## chavez (Abr 7, 2008)

Saludos

Mira Chavo

Primeramente que tipo de variador tienes y que PLC, dependiendo de esto puedes conectarlos en red, si no puedes,  puedes conectarlo con un DAC de salida es decir salida analogica del PLC, pero si no quieres gastar en el modulo, pues suele ser un tanto costoso, puedes programar el variador en pasos, por lo general los variadores cuentan con 8 pasos en sus entradas digitales, estas suelen ser de 4 bits, y puedes variar en pasos la frecuencia, esto no sera continuo como te digo, sino de forma escalonada, pero si tu requires cambio lineal debes utilizar un modulo de salida analogica para el plc.

Indicame que tipo de plc y variador estas utilizando para ayudarte de mejor manera 

atte

MAPC


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 7, 2008)

si es un variador por potenciometro usa un optoacoplador con fototransistor y un led infrarojo, varia la intensidad luminosa del led esto hara variar la resistencia interna del fototransistor,utiliza las salidas  analogas si es que cuentas con alguna, sino te recomiendo que hagas un PWM con una de las salidas digitales, no las he provado con reles pero en teoria debe funcionar, espero que la idea te sirva, exito.


----------



## robotronics (Abr 8, 2008)

Todo depende del tipo de variador y PLC que tengas (marca, modelo, tipos en entradas y salidas), puedes hacerlo tanto con entradas y salidas analogas como también digitales, 
Sí es el caso con señal analoga puedes usar de 4-20mA o 0-10V para controlar de 0 a XXX rpm del motor.
También hay variadores con velocidades prefijadas que las seleccionas y programas por sistema.....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 9, 2008)

Que VFD es (marca modelo), necesitas controlar velocidad solamente o tambien sentido de giro. (esto tambien se puede hacer con la señal análoga.

Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 11, 2008)

muchachos, gracias por sus respuestas.

pero la verdad es la siguiente voy  usar un variador de frecuencia YASKAWA V7 ((no pude adjuntar manual, estaba muy pesado )) y quiero manejarlo con un micocontrolador mas NO con un PLC.

lo que quiero es saber si este YASKAWA tiene la opcion de manejarle las entradas para hacer que el microcontrolador le de ordenes y el yaskawa vaya cambiando la velocidad a medida que el microcontrolador se lo vaya ordenando. previamente programado el yaskawa.

por ejemplo:

1)  el microcontrolador activa rele para ordenar al yaskawa encender motor y colocarlo a 24 metros por minuto
2)  el microcontrolador segundos despues activa otro rele para ordenarle al yaskawa colocarlo       a    2 metros por minuto

3)el microcontrolador desactiva ambos reles para ordenarle al yaskawa apagar motor.


Se puede hacer esto ? se puede sin reles electromecanicos ? se puede hacer esto con algun driver para no tener reles electromecanicos ?  cuales son las entradas con las que yo puedo hacer eso ?

yo voy a leer el manual pero si alguien me puede hechar una mano y responder estas preguntas de manera rapida se lo agradezco



de nuevo muchas gracias colegas !


----------



## robotronics (Abr 13, 2008)

Nunca he trabajado con este variador, pero al parecer tiene dos entradas para presetear dos velocidades (Multi speed 1 y 2), mas las entradas de run y stop, con ello no tendrías problemas para realizar el ejemplo que indicas con un microcontrolador y solo con las salidas digitales.

Ahora si quieres variar más velocidades te recomiendo que uses la entrada análoga (Frequency ref), si consederas un micro para ello tendrías que programar una salida analoga para este.


----------



## chavez (Abr 13, 2008)

Saludos Chavo

Medio interesante tu variador no sabia que existían, pero es como todos, tiene señal para activar, Multivelocidad como yo indique anteriormente, pero de acuerdo a lo que tu quieres solo vas a activar y nada mas.

entonces te bosquejo como podrías colocarlo, si usas solo dos opciones de velocidad estables, usa las multivelocidades, esto lo puedes hacer usando reles, el programa del pic lo puedes hacer de acuerdo a lo que tu requieras

y como programas para que funcione el variador con las multivelocidades, lo podrás encontrar en el manual  del mismo.

espero que te ayude mi sugerencia


atte

mapc


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2008)

Leete el manual,  probablemente tengas mas opciones con el multispeed.
No conozco del Yaskawa, en la planta tenemos varios WEG brasileños que andan bastante bien y la bornera es totalmente configurable.  En multispeed la configuras como una entrada binaria con la que selecciona 16 valores de velocidad (programados por el usuario) de una tabla interna.


----------

